# Need help with a 750 point army list with one of these factions



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm thinking of entering a 750 point Campaign at my Games Workshop (Barnstaple), and am in need of help. 

For those who think that 750 points aren't much, its sort of a Planetary Empires Campaign, but you gain 50 more points as you go on.

Now, right now, its the first time that I've ever worked at this lower level properly (other than dishing out a 500 point army for Blood Angels, which doesn't really count), so I guess I need your help.

I'm torn between these three factions:

*World Eaters*
Lots of Bezerkers in Rhinos

*4th Company Ultramarines*
Standard Ultramarine army

*Blood Angels*
All Jump Pack Force.

*Space Wolves*
No Idea what to start on.

*Salamanders*
Flamers? Meltas? 

Now, I should mention that I'm allowed 1 HQ and 1 Troop Minimum, and I'm looking to create a colourful army that will allow me to delevop the background over the course of the Campaign, so I want a fluffy army that can withstand up against the other's armies. I know there's a Ultramarine, Tau and Blood Angel player (The GW manager) but other than that - no clue, as its kind of anyone with a 750 point army can join at any time they want.

Don't come up with any flaws, I didn't design this Campaign. But I plan to conquer whatever world it is called (I forget the name), in the name of either the Ruinous Powers or the God-Emperor.

So basically, what I'm asking is that for you guys to help me with the foundations of a 750 point list for one of these factions which are the easiest for a new player, and the one where I can create loads of fluff depending on the battles.

So, go ahead!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

still no comments?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id go with something like this

Lord - MoT, twin LCs, Personal Icon

Bezerkers - 9 with PF champ; rhino - run these two together; use the lords icon to DS termies/oblits if you wish, if you dont drop it

Lash Sorcerer

4-6 NMs with sonic blasters, champ with doom siren, PW/F option (i go PW); rhino

any left over points id use for oblits - so like 1


----------

